# Vision's of a Renaissance



## maestrowick (Feb 23, 2009)

my composition

This is my composition, Vision's of a Renaissance, for orchestra. Feel free to download, listen, and comment!

Chad "Sir Wick" Hughes


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you - a very enjoyable piece. 

Oh - a PS that might be helpful - Visions is a plural, and doesn't take an apostrophe.


----------



## maestrowick (Feb 23, 2009)

there's a reason why I did it that way (going blank)
Oh Well, it'snot to late to change it!


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

*Wow!* I _loved_ that! It kind of reminded me of Gershwin's music, only with more bite. I think the fabulous orchestration helps this sound so lavish and exciting!

What other music have you composed? I'm very intrigued to hear more. Are you a professional composer?

You get a lot of 'meh' compositions appearing on this site, but this one, in my opinion was far from it. More people need to hear this!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Lovely work! Nice playing too! Who is it? Are you conducting? Is it a commercial recording? The brass sound very british (like brass band scoring). Are you grounded in this school? i.e. Gilbert Vinters, Edward Gregson, etc. Again well done!
FC


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

OK - just goggled you and visited your myspace profile. Nice work. Wrong side of the pond! I didn't hear much Basie and QJ in this orchestral piece though!


----------



## maestrowick (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^^wow! thanks for the compliments. It's a reading session with a professional orch. They were sight-reading ! I like to think to think of myself as a professional. My jazz/rb stuff is getting more airplay; we'll see what God has in store.


----------

